

Distributed Erlang Systems In Operation: Patterns and Pitfalls - hugs
http://erlware.blogspot.com/2010/03/erlang-factory-andy-gross-distributed.html

======
argvzero
Here's the actual slides to my talk:

[http://www.slideshare.net/argv0/distributed-erlang-
systems-i...](http://www.slideshare.net/argv0/distributed-erlang-systems-in-
operation)

The video should be up sometime soon on <http://erlang-factory.com>, or you
can follow me at <http://twitter.com/argv0> and I'll be sure to link to the
video of the talk when it comes out.

There's also a lot of similarly interesting content on <http://blog.basho.com>

~~~
martinjlogan
It was a very good talk. When you read the blog entry realize it was live
blogged and that is why the English is the way it is - my fingers can only
move so fast.

------
daleharvey
This is a handy set of slides, I am seeing a lot of the same idioms, one thing
I dont agree with is

"remote shell works great"

I have found remote shell to be pretty useless, the only time I find them
useful is when you do something that generated too much io to deal with,
run_erl / to_erl (or screen) lets you attach / detach from a running deamon,
you can read rb reports and io works (unlike remsh)

------
jokull
Does Ericsson still use Erlang and to what degree?

EDIT: "Erlang is currently used in several Ericsson telecom infrastructure
products." (<http://www.ericsson.com/article/open_source_20100211163350>)

